# we got one tonight!



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

We made a set at one location and called in nothing. so we decided to go to my house and call about 30 feet from my front yard. i started with a female locator call then waited 5 seconds and had answers back at about 200 yards. then i did a lone howl and then a female teritorial call and then right into mouse sqeaks. all on my wildlife tech caller. well about 2 or 3 minutes into calling we had one come out of the woodline into the field at 9:00 pm and at about 90 yards, Then came into the open field farther to the call. when all was done my uncle and I ended up with this 36 pound female coyote.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

thats awesome. i went out tonight and had some howling in the distance but never came out of the woods. my buddy got a phone call and had to leave and he bumped a nice red fox coming down the fence line right at us. i ended up leaving shortly after and had one yote bark at me in the woods before if took off. i am new to this but i am going to get one. i need a electric caller. i am doing all jack rabbits squeal by mouth call. Good job on the kill


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!

I need to get me one of those Wildlife Tech callers.

Did you skin it yet? Thats when the fun begins.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice one congrats!


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

nice job!! gotta love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Good job. I have never hunted at night and want to give it a try. My question is, do you use some kind of a light or somethig? If so, what type?


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice job...can't wait to get my own. I've taken a couple trapping but have yet to tag one hunting. Anyway thats a good lookin dog congrats!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats guys, thats awesome. I pulled the foxpro out last night, chargen it up as we speak. I'm thinken I'll be out there this evening given it a whirl


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

starky said:


> Good job. I have never hunted at night and want to give it a try. My question is, do you use some kind of a light or somethig? If so, what type?


we keep a spotlight next to me but last night was plenty of moonlight to see the yote coming across the field at 100 yards easy in the snow and flat field.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Fur-minator said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I need to get me one of those Wildlife Tech callers.
> 
> Did you skin it yet? Thats when the fun begins.


 yup all skinned and fleshed. o ya, and we just grabbed one of your stretchers out of your garage!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> yup all skinned and fleshed. o ya, and we just grabbed one of your stretchers out of your garage!


 
Yeah the hen told me you were there. Did you get a good look at that blonde coyote? I turned it fur side out last night.

Maybe you can get another tonight. (or two)


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

we called in 3 coyotes tonight at the same spot. we both had shotguns tonight though and couldnt possibly make the 80 yard shot they provided. then they came about 15 yards from my uncle which was downwind of the call. it was way to thick to see em in there though but he heard them russling the brush. o well we will try again tomorrow night!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

You must not have known that you started the same thread twice the first day.:lol: I'll bring them both to the top.


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

How do you like the wildlife tech caller??? Looks like the price dropped on em quite a bit. Congrats on the kill.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

best caller i have heard, my buddy Oaks has one, and he kills alot of dogs. Killed my first oe off of it as well.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

best caller i ever used! maybe cause nobody around here uses them? i dont know but its working for me! Call somthing in just about every set, we just need to get the shooting down and we will be very successful! Darn critters come in fast and some sneaky so lessons learned, always assume they are there and have your trigger fingers ready with this caller!!!!!!!


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Where are you finding the Wildlife Tech callers, and at what prices? I'm looking for an upgrade from my Johnny Stewart...$500 is a bit steep :yikes:


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

they were $800 last year


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

yes, i see they are down in price now, must be due to their new model the atom coming out. looks like $400 plus shipping is the going rate now.


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like im in the market for one now. $800 was alittle too spendy for me. Thanks for the feedback on the call.


----------

